# 29gal Low Tech Tetra Tank- Trim for the New Year!



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, I never did get my previous _Betta simplex_ plan for this tank off the ground for various reasons (here's the old journal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...um/75811-29gal-10-20-update-change-venue.html), so I finally have decided to take this tank to my office and set it up. Hopefully it will do 1/2 as well as my 10gal has there... (currently my favorite tank; http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...76-10gal-low-tech-shrimpy-jungle-journal.html)

My Big Als order was waiting for me when I got home Monday evening, so today I took some time away from my computer to assemble the new stand. (I decided to get a mahogany stand to match the desks at work rather than take the somewhat tacky open black stand I've had it on at home. It'll also give me a place to hide the filter, which I didn't have with the old stand.)

I've actually got a number of filter options for this tank; Eheim 2215, Eheim Ecco 2234, Rena XP2, and a Rena XP3... I'm going to start with the Ecco (I've never run any but the Classics to date) and see how I like it. I love my Renas, but this tank will be next to a coworker's desk so I'm opting for the complete silence of an Eheim. I also like the convenience of media baskets, especially when having to deal with the very shallow sinks in the bathroom when cleaning filters.

I also have lighting options between a 30" Coralife T5NO (which is what I've been running on the tank) and a new Hagen Glo 1x 24 watt T5HO. I'm going to try the T5HO and compare it to the (2 bulb) NO fixture. I haven't picked out the bulb just yet.

Substrate will be Flourite black, which to date remains my favorite substrate due to user-friendliness.

I also have a 200watt Hydor inline heater, which I will run as needed.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I know I want some Crypts, Anubias nana petite, mosses, and probably some Hygro angustifolia. I really haven't got a 'scape in mind just yet for the tank, though.

I was going to use the same "big honking" piece of Malaysian driftwood I had in the tank before, but I've been having 2nd thoughts, and I may go with some small Manzanita branches and a rockscape instead.

I know I want some dwarf chain loaches, so I may create a slate cave for them and really break from the kind of 'scapes I normally do.

I've gone back and forth a bit with stocking plans, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to stock:

6x Dwarf chain loaches (_Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki)_
10x Ruby tetras (_Axelrodia__ riesei_)
10x Green neon tetras (_Paracheirodon simulans_)
plus several Nerites (haven't picked sp. yet)


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Tomorrow I'm hoping to get the 29gal cleaned out (all the plants and livestock in there will be transferred into either my 90gal or my 46ga) and take the tank to work.

I'm hoping to get the Ecco assembled (I've got all the media I need and also bought the black intake and output kits since I can't stand the green accessories), and perhaps even get my Flourite washed at home and carted to work. If I get to the Flourite, I'll even fill the tank and get the filter hooked up to see how it looks.

I'm planning to set up the media in the Ecco as follows:

Top-
Fine filter pad
filter floss
Purigen
--------
Bio media (coco puffs)
--------
Coarse sponges
Bottom-

Then will come 'scaping, planting, and cycling. I'll probably bring established media from home to cycle the tank.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

OK well, some progress;

Got all the plants transferred into my 46gal, and I went ahead and moved all the livestock into my 90gal (about 10x Amano shrimp, 15x P. weitzmani and 1x LF ABN pleco). One of the big male P. weitzmani isn't looking like he handled the transfer too well (he's upside down breathing heavily on the bottom :frown but the rest look good so far. They're so shy they're all hiding in the back of the tank... I was going to wait to add them after I'd gotten a good thicket of Vals going for them to hide in, but I decided it would be easiest to go ahead and move them now rather than 2x.

I also put together the Ecco with all the media, and I'm going to take it and the Glo fixture into the office.

I still need to finish emptying and clean the tank, and also rinse the Flourite. I think I'll go ahead and add the Flourite to the tank here at home and carry it in to work that way; less mess and containers to schlep around.

Looks like I'll be done with the initial setup, and ready to start working on plants come next week!


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

I am looking forward to your tank. Your 90 was one of my early inspirations. I am sure this one will be good too.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks, Jason!

I'm excited to finally DO something with this tank... LOL

Here's where the tank's going, and the stand.

I'm quite proud of myself for the assembly job. No leftover pieces. I only had to take it apart 1x (stupid instructions showed the shelf on the wrong side... :hihi: )


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice I can't wait to see this get going!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's some sample pics of the livestock I'm planning on:

6x Dwarf chain loaches (_Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki)_









10x Ruby tetras (_Axelrodia__ riesei_)









10x Green neon tetras (_Paracheirodon simulans_)









Nerite sp (haven't decided)




























Oh- I may also add some Tiger shrimp.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> OK well, some progress;
> Got all the plants transferred into my 46gal, and I went ahead and moved all the livestock into my 90gal . One of the big male P. weitzmani isn't looking like he handled the transfer too well (he's upside down breathing heavily on the bottom :frown but the rest look good so far.


How is he doing? I find dosing with calcium sulfate help my fish when moving them disturbs them.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, either he pulled out of it, or he died and was eaten before I got home from work (which is entirely possible with the # of scavengers in the tank...) I didn't see any signs of a dead fish anywhere, at any rate.

Project got put on hold over the weekend as I was sick as a dog. Hope to get some more work done this week, and may even start getting plants.

I probably should figure out my hardscape first...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, the tank still hasn't made it into the office yet (hubby's up in Boston for work ATM, and I need his help to move it), but I've been doing what I can from home.

I've carried everything else into work, except for the substrate, which I'm almost done rinsing.

I have quite a bit of Manzanita wood around, so I'm going to play around with that today and see what I can come up with. Also some slate.

I've also ordered some plants:

Assorted Crypts (plus I'll pull some over from my 10gal)
Regular and Windelov Java ferns
Hygrophilia 'kompakt'
Red Nesea Lotus

I'm going to try Lilaeopsis mauritiana and see how it does as a foreground/carpet, I've never kept this one before. 

These plants hopefully will arrive this week, so there will be progress to show soon!


----------



## henkychif (Sep 22, 2009)

Those fish pics are great.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

henkychif said:


> Those fish pics are great.


Unfortunately I can't take credit for them, they're all courtesy of Google, LOL


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The tank is cleaned, the Flourite black is cleaned and in the tank, and the tank is in my backseat for the trip into the office. roud:

Some plants are already here, others should be here in the next day or so!

So I've got minimal time now to figure out a hardscape... LOL


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I love those Big Al's stands, for real. I'm sorry that you had to take yours apart 1x though. When I assembled my first one, which was a 20" version, I forgot to add the little cardboard back to it, and once I was all done, and realized this, I just said "fuhgetaboutit" and threw the cardboard piece away. I didn't want to have to re-assemble it. 

Anyway, I'm watching this one, because I always love your tanks Laura!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Church, I like the stand, too. Nice clean lines. Only thing is the magnetic latch on the door doesn't seem to work properly?

Well, the tank is set up, filled, and I've started working on the hardscape. I like the way it's shaping up. I'm going to tweak it some more tomorrow, and take some pics once I'm happy with it. I'm mixing manzanita and slate for a bit of a fallen tree/ cliffside look. I'm hoping the chain loaches will like exploring the slate rock faces and little caves.

I'm thinking I may have bought too many plants for this tank, though LOL

I also set up the Eheim Ecco. My first time using an Ecco. I learned that if you fill the canister portion first (which is what I've learned to do on canisters to help purge air), when you move the handle to the other side to latch the top closed, it squirts 2 big jets of water right in your face. I'm glad all my coworkers were already gone for the day. :bounce:


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

lauraleellbp said:


> Church, I like the stand, too. Nice clean lines. Only thing is the magnetic latch on the door doesn't seem to work properly?


LOL, what are you talking about? Did you figure out a way to nullify magnetism or something? You mad scientist, you. 

I can only guess that it simply needs to be adjusted. I'm guessing that maybe you screwed the little magnetic/springy thing too far back, so that it doesn't make easy contact with the metal tab on the door?

(I've never had that problem before, so forgive me for saying it, but it was probably an installation error).

I think you can fix it. I have faith in you. roud:

:icon_mrgr


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

No, I installed the latch part in the pre-drilled holes for it, and it does make contact with the metal on the door.

The magnet seems to be reversed... The magnet will hold to the door only when the door is ajar, not when the door is closed. :frown:

The only thing I haven't tried is to take off and turn the metal piece on the door around, to see if part of the magnet is actually in that little tab and that's what's backwards (I don't think that's the case, but it's the only thing I can think to try)?


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

That's very weird... :icon_conf

Try taking the metal tab off the door and holding it directly to the magnet and see what happens?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Not yet. Maybe I'll try it tomorrow if I get the hardscape set like I want it and have time afterwards.

May be a manufacturer error, maybe the magnet got installed backwards in the latch? 

Not the end of the world if I can't get it to work right... just the ajar door will probably drive our office manager batty, and the tank is right outside her office LOL


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Those magnetic latches are like 97 cents at Home Depot anyway.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Didn't even think about that- I'll have to remember to pick up one next time I'm there if I can't get it working (been making a HD list anyways...) Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, bad news.

I put a new bulb in the Glo fixture, plugged it in for the first time and... it doesn't work. :icon_conf Emailed the Ebay seller, and I guess I'll be bringing over the Coralife T5NO fixture from home. I like that fixture, I was just wanting to put a bit more light in this tank... we'll see how the Ebay seller responds. C'est la vie.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Awwww....sorry Laura!

That really sucks. I hope they come through for you!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The Ebay seller agreed to exchange the fixture, so all's well. I'll take the Coralife fixture into the office tomorrow till I get the new fixture.

I also got the shipment of plants in today that I was expecting!

And... I definitely have too many plants. Decisions, decisions...

I want to keep the look fairly clean and simple. I'm thinking of just going with assorted Crypts & needle-leafed Java ferns growing in and behind the driftwood, Hygro kompakt growing in the rocks, Lilaeopsis mauritiana carpet, and a Nymphea lotus accent.

Hopefully things at work will be fairly quiet and I can get quite a bit done on the tank. Along with some progress pics, too. :icon_mrgr


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Had to do a bit of a rush job, as I had to help my hubby drop his car off at the shop at the last minute, but here's the setup! Not the most original scape, but I wanted something simple and low maintenance:



















I still need to plant all the Lilaeopsis, but I'm leaving for Arizona on Sunday so that won't get done till sometime next week









FTS with flash


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Plants are:

Assorted Crypts
Needle leaf Java fern
Anubias nana petite
Hygro kompakt
Nymphea lotus
Lilaeopsis mauritiana


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Love the stand. when i read about the filter squirting water i started laughing and my sister was giving me a dirty look. What that plant in the potted pots in the front right corner?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah, the Ecco incident could have been straight out of The Three Stooges. I'm just glad I didn't have my mouth open. :iamwithst

The plants still in the pots are Lilaeopsis mauritiana. I hope to get it all planted after I get back from Arizona next week. Supposedly, it will carpet even in low light. It's my first time with this plant, though, so we'll just have to see how it goes.

I'm thinking I should probably give it time to root in before I get the Dwarf Chain Loaches...


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

I had that kind of microsword in my 29. It grew steadily, but slowly. Had to get rid of it because all of the algae that grew on it.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

I really like the rock terraces. Looks nice.


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

It's looking good!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Got all the Lilaeopsis planted (I needed one pot more... oops), and I pulled a few Crypts out of my 10gal and planted those as well. The driftwood has gotten bumped around a bit, but I'll fix that later. I like the way it's all coming together, though.
























































So this will be it till after Thanksgiving. I may get some Tiger Shrimp between Thanksgiving and Christmas, but I won't stock any fish till after the Holidays are over.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That's looking good. You have some nice crypts in there.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks! I have to admit that I don't have any idea what most of them are, though... lol


Tiger shrimp are on order and will be here some time next week. I'll bring over some established media from my 10gal once they arrive to keep the tank from cycling.

I'm excited! :icon_smil


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Checked on the tank since I'm back in the office after the Thanksgiving break, and I noticed many of the leaves looked like they were developing black holes! Then I took a closer look- and the leaves are all covered in snail poop. Holy Snail Outbreak! I've got Ramshorn and Pond snails everywhere I look. Boy am I gonna have some happy loaches when I add them to this tank... :hihi:

That won't be till after Christmas, though. I want to give the Lilaeopsis plenty of time to get rooted first.

Tiger shrimp should be here in a few days, though!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Tiger shrimp are in the tank!

I only managed to get a few pics before my camera battery died on me, though, and the Tiger shrimp weren't being cooperative (my camera can't catch motion).



















Getting some new growth on the Anubias nana 'petite'









This Hygro kompakt is still struggling to convert from emersed to submerged and may not make it, but there do seem to be a few new leaves









Tiger shrimp


















(Exiting Stage Right)










See the snail poop everywhere? LOL The Y. sidthimunki are going to have a field day when they go in the tank, probably some time January.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, I'm having some issues with Hair Algae (it came in on the L. mauritiana







), so I decided to go ahead and order some Nerite snails to get to work on it, since I don't have many stem plants to help with nutrient uptake...

And I went ahead and ordered 10x Ruby Tetras (Axelrodia riesei) so I wouldn't be paying $15 shipping for $15 worth of snails alone... (great excuse, eh?







)

They all shipped out today, so should be here Wednesday!

I may have to rethink my Green Neon Tetra stocking plan, though, as Invertz Factory is sold out ATM and no word on when/if they may be expecting more.









I won't be heartbroken if I have to change that plan to Cardinal tetras! But I'm still having issues getting some of those, too... *sigh* I'll cross that bridge after New Year's, though.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Hmmm... http://www.AnubiasDesign.com has Green Neons AND Y. sidthimunki in stock... AND Cardinal tetras!

I may end up placing my next order from them if neither Invertz Factory nor RMC has Green Neons after the New Year.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Looking good. That grassy carpet will look nice when it fills in. If your Hygro Kompact doesn't make it, let me know and I'll send you some replacements. Mine is growing out of control right now and I'm getting ready to cut it back.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

cah925 said:


> Looking good. That grassy carpet will look nice when it fills in. If your Hygro Kompact doesn't make it, let me know and I'll send you some replacements. Mine is growing out of control right now and I'm getting ready to cut it back.


Thanks! I may end up taking you up on that... none of the ones I got are handling the submersed transition very well. I think they were in bad shape when I got them. :icon_sad:


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh I really like this scape! The layered pieces of slate with the branches on top and the grass area on the low portion it looks like either a cliffside ending in a meadow, AND the edge of a river bank! I dig it!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks, Kara!

I'm having a rough time getting good pictures of the tank... I guess it's the way it's arranged the front glass gets a reflection and the pics come out fuzzy... *sigh* I did take some pics tonight and got one good one of the Tiger shrimp so I'll post that later.

No Priority package of fish & nerites yet, though... hopefully tomorrow!!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

These are the best pics I could get:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Still no fish.









If they don't come tomorrow, I'll have to come into the office on Saturday to make sure the PO doesn't leave the box outside all weekend!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

bummer! I definitely hope they come tomorrow!!!!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

MEEEE too!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, the package arrived today and as I was afraid of, all the fish are DOA. The Nerites are probably OK, and are acclimating now, but I think now it will be after Christmas before I'll have any fish in the tank. :icon_frow


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

ugh that suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucks!!!!!!!!!!

i'm sorry to hear that, i def know how you feel though.. Hopefully they refund your purhcase


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm sure we'll work it out. Just disappointing, we were all looking forward to finally seeing fish swimming around in there.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh man LauraLee, I'm SO Sorry! that is such a downer!  

I'm sure it will look amazing once the fish are in there though! But the wait is a killer of course!

Why do you think it'll be after the holiday, there's a whole week in between....not enough time to sort it all out?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

We'll be gone so much over the Holidays, I don't want to just add fish to a newly established tank and then be gone... just in case of ammonia spikes, or in case someone gets sick...

I'd just rather be able to be around and keep an eye on them.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh no! I'm sooo sorry Laura!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> We'll be gone so much over the Holidays, I don't want to just add fish to a newly established tank and then be gone... just in case of ammonia spikes, or in case someone gets sick...
> 
> I'd just rather be able to be around and keep an eye on them.


Oh true, good point, I also forgot this is a work tank momentarily. THat makes sense, as unfortunate as it is! 

Well the plus side is that the holiday weeks should pass quickly and you'll have fish in there before you know it!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah, I'm already gone on weekends, so the weekends PLUS the holidays are just too much time for things to go wrong.

I lost my hillstream loaches and half my RCS out of my 10gal that way shortly after I set it up... something happened over the weekend, and I came in and found them dead and the rest all at the top of the tank... I don't want to risk that again!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> Yeah, I'm already gone on weekends, so the weekends PLUS the holidays are just too much time for things to go wrong.
> 
> I lost my hillstream loaches and half my RCS out of my 10gal that way shortly after I set it up... something happened over the weekend, and I came in and found them dead and the rest all at the top of the tank... I don't want to risk that again!


Oh yikes! No you definitely do NOT want to risk that, I agree!!!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Who'd you get the fish from?

I like this new design, have fun with the lilies when they get big. 

~Phil


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The fish and snails came from Invertz Factory. I had an issue once before that we worked out quite easily, so I'm confident we will this time, too. 

I was expecting the Lotus leaves to get bigger as well, but so far the newer leaves are coming in very small, and growing parallel to the substrate rather than up...

I won't mind if they grow up and large; they've got plenty of room for it, and it's easy enough to trim them if they start blocking too much light. :icon_smil

I've heard a few people who've had success "training" them to stay small by keeping them trimmed. We'll see.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Invertz Factory issued me a refund instead of store credit. I really hope they have the A. riesei still when I go to order them again...

I also got in 2 more pots of Lilaeopsis mauritiana. I'm probably going to put some of it in the 10gal when I redo it, hopefully it will do better than the L. brasiliensis did last time around.

Still tons of algae in the tank. I need to reduce the photoperiod. Though I did notice that the Nerites have cleaned off a few of the Java fern leaves...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Did some work on the tank tonight. Planted the rest of the Lilaeopsis and replanted the Hygro kompakt stems, pulled the old dead plugs. I was also very surprised to find the water in the tank was COLD! Only 70F! Even though the tank that's actually in my office is 76F! So I also went ahead and installed the Hydor ETH that I'd gotten for the Eheim but never got around to installing till now. The tank was 72F when I left tonight, and I'll bump it up to probably 76F over the rest of the week.

Yet another surprise- at least 3 of the Tiger shrimp are berried! I wasn't sure they'd breed since our water is so hard, so I am quite happy.  I put a sponge over the Eheim intake to protect the shrimplets.

Without further ado, here's some pics:

Nerite snails









One of the berried females


















Another (she was feeling shy)









The third









Algae-free Java ferns!!! 









The lotus is doing well but staying surprisingly low to the ground so far, IDK why?









FTS with flash









w/out flash


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've also emailed Invertz Factory about re-ordering my Axelrodia riesei but no word yet... really it's too cold ATM for shipping anyways, so it will probably be a week or two before I can get them.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

tank is looking great and congrats on the berried shrimp!!! :biggrin: 

I really do love this tank, I think it might be one of my favorites!!!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks, Kara!

I think it's probably my nicest-looking tank ATM. I can't wait to actually get some fish in there! Dratted cold front... LOL


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This setup is looking great. Those shrimp are cool.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Haha yes, having a nice school of fish in there will be the finishing touch, otherwise this tank is fan-blanking-tastic


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The more I look at the tank and think about my stocking plans, the more I'm thinking about changing out the Dwarf Chain Loaches for Dwarf Cories. I think they'd be more "in scale" with the rest of the fish and tank...

If I do that, I think I'll still get some Chain Loaches, but put them in my 46gal instead...


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Well i've never had chain loaches, but I LOVE my pygmy cories! 

I will say they hide a lot, I have 6 but I'd like to get at least 6 more and see if that brings them out of hiding more often. They're REALLY cute and very fun to watch when they do come out of hiding so I do recommend them, but I'd probably recommend getting more than less to try and coax them out more often :thumbsup: Granted, I have pygmaeus, perhaps hastatus would come out of hiding more often? I'm not sure.

*edit* you ordered from pedro at invertz didnt you? he only has the pygmaeus at the moment if you're trying to get all of your fish from one place since his shipping is so reasonable. I still recommend the pygmaeus!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

The tank looks great Luara! Hope the fish ordering works out!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Well...

Esteroali just told me that our favorite LSF, Boardroom Aquatics, has C. pygmaeus in stock and she just got some for one of her tanks!

I may just be making a road trip this weekend...


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Their colors are kind of plain, but pygmy cories are awesome. They have such an interesting way of swimming around.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah, I'd rather have some C. hastatus, I love those, but IDK if Rich has those or not? I probably should call tomorrow before making the trip out, it's quite a drive...


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Your tank is looking great. I like the layout. Everything looks like it's thriving. 

Sorry to hear about your little shipment. It's just so COLD everywhere. Invertzfactory.com is top notch. They really care about the critters. Glad to hear they made it right. They always do.


----------



## AkCrimson (Dec 17, 2009)

Looking great. I love the 29gal - such a beautiful size for scaping! 

Your tank is looking really nice! I'm eager to see how your lilaeopsis does in a low-tech, since my 29 is also low-tech and I was thinking of using it as a carpet.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks, Drinda! Yes, I think Invertz Factory rocks. Nice selection of cool fish!



AkCrimson said:


> Looking great. I love the 29gal - such a beautiful size for scaping!
> 
> Your tank is looking really nice! I'm eager to see how your lilaeopsis does in a low-tech, since my 29 is also low-tech and I was thinking of using it as a carpet.


Thanks! I'm hoping the Lilaeopsis works out, too. So far it doesn't seem to have done much... but I can't really expect it to grow quickly, seeing as this is a "low tech" setup.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Esteroali told me that my LSF, Boardroom Aquatics, had Pygmy Cories in stock!

I couldn't resist, so there are now 13x Corydoras pygmaeus swimming around investigating their new home. They're TINY little things! One of them doesn't look so hot (very pale color, very inactive, was upside down in the bag on the way from the LSF...) so I'm keeping an eye on it... 

I'll try and get some pics in a bit. :smile:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

And here the little cuties are!

Some are resting, some are schooling...


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh those are super-cute. How many did you get?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I was after 15, but 13 was all they had. If I decide to get some more down the road, I'll grab some from Invertz Factory.

The Axelrodia riesei should come in next week, too. My coworkers will probably be as excited as I am! :icon_mrgr


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

HEEHEEHEE YAY! They are teensy aren't they? I love them. I want to get more for my 30. I'm thinking another 6 at least, maybe more.  

I'm so excited for you that you have fish in the tank and more to come soon! YAY! :biggrin: Congrats on the cuties!


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

I loooove pygmy cories! I have 5 in my 25G with 3 corydoras habrosus, and I love both of those tiny species. They actually all school together. So much fun to watch :biggrin: I wish I would've gotten more of both. Enjoy your new addtions!


----------



## AkCrimson (Dec 17, 2009)

Awesome, they are adorable! 

Have you had good experience with Invertz so far? I am looking for somewhere to order fish online, but not sure if anyone will ship to Alaska in the middle of winter, even if I overnight?

Anyway, looking forward to watching this tank develop =)


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I know I'm not LauraLee but I'll chime in with my own experience with Invertz and tell you that it was for sure a very good one!  I ordered 15 each b, brigittae and ember tetras and they sent an extra fish or two in each bag and I had no DOAs. I plan to use some birthday $ coming up to order from them again roud: Of course, Alaska isn't exactly around the corner so you'd have to talk to them to find out whether they ship to alaska, especially in this weather :thumbsup: good luck!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, I've used Invertz several times and have nothing but good things to say about them! IDK anything about shipping to Alaska, though... I'd imagine that would be pretty risky this time of year?

Found 2 dead Cories in the tank this morning, which didn't surprise me. The rest of the Cories are on the inactive side, as well. I checked the ammonia (0 ppm) and found the tank temp is only 75F, so I think that's probably the reason. I bumped the thermostat on the heater up again. I think the big window next to the tank is the problem. Fortunately, this cold snap is almost over.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the cories, I had trouble getting mine acclimated and lost a few along the way, the 6 that made it through quarantine 18 months ago though are the 6 i still have and, like otos, seem to be extremely hardy once you get over that initial sensitive hump. 

Good luck with the rest!


----------



## emmanuelchavez (Apr 20, 2008)

I used to have pygmy cories and loved them! They all died though. 
I'm hoping to one day, have my 100g tank full of nothing but pygmy cories. That'd be epic, I think.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Temp is up to 78F now and I can tell a dramatic difference. The Pygmies are now active, swimming around poking their noses into everything. They haven't found the Hikari catfish wafers I added for them just yet, though... no worries, the shrimp and snails will make short work of them if they don't LOL

No more deaths. Hopefully the 2 I lost were just already weak and didn't survive the acclimation changes and low temperatures.

I need to remember to keep an eye on the tank temp over the next few days, as the weather is supposed to warm back up, and I had to set the Hydor's thermostat on 80F to get the tank this warm...


----------



## AkCrimson (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah I heard about your cold snap killing a bunch of fish and plants down that way. Craziness! I hope it warms back up for you guys! 

Glad the corys seems to be doing better


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh yeah, the weather down here has been making a mess. Fish farms, strawberry and citrus farms are all in trouble. We've got lizards, frogs, and iguanas falling dead or dying out of trees (there was a frozen frog on the sidewalk when I walked into work this morning...)

The problem isn't so much that there was a freeze... just that it hasn't frozen this many days consecutively since the 1970s.

Ya'll want any strawberries or citrus this year, buy 'em quick b/c the supply from Florida is gonna be low and prices will probably skyrocket in a few months!


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm pretty much sick of being cold.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

It's _finally_ supposed to start warming up again tomorrow!! :bounce:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The temp is holding steady so far at just over 78F. The Cories look good, active and no more dead ones.

The Axelrodia riesei should be here this week, hopefully tomorrow. I ordered 15, since I decreased my original stocking plan bioload by going with dwarf cories instead of dwarf chain loaches.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Church said:


> I'm pretty much sick of being cold.


 How cold did it get down in Florida? Laura, glad to see the new fish are doing better now the temperature is up, they look great!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

OOoooh very exciting! I just googled them too and they're quite a pretty fish! Seem to have a similar color to embers, well to my embers anyway, but i here there is a more orange strain too. 

BUt that's neither here nor there! :tongue: VERY exciting about the fish! Can't wait to see this tank bustling with activity!!!! :biggrin:

I'm glad to hear the cories are doing well so far too and even better with the increased tank temp! YAY! :icon_mrgr


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

sewingalot said:


> How cold did it get down in Florida?


Oh it got cold enough.  This past Sunday night was ridiculously cold, and the meteorologists were even saying it was snow weather. It didn't snow here, but I wouldn't be surprised if it snowed elsewhere in the state. The highs were in the upper 20s that night.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> How cold did it get down in Florida? Laura, glad to see the new fish are doing better now the temperature is up, they look great!


We've had 3-4 nights in a row that were down below freezing. I think it tied the state record. It's not "supposed" to freeze this far south (though this will be the 2nd time in the past 3 years...)

I heard there were some snow flurries up north and over on the east coast.

Local wildlife here has really suffered, especially the reptiles and amphibians. Invasive species like cuban anoles, iguanas, and leopard frogs are literally falling out of trees, dead or dying.

The citrus, strawberry, and tropical fish farms here are hurting pretty bad, too.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

So, there's some good news among the ongoing Cardinal Tetra epidemic (see my 46gal journal)- 

My shipment of 15x Axelrodia riesei and 15x Otocinclus affinis came in today from Invertz Factory without a single DOA!!!

The Ruby tetras have finished drip-acclimating and are just starting to color up and shyly explore their new home. I'll get some pics later today or probably tomorrow, when they're feeling braver and more out and about.

The Otos are destined for my 90gal. I think I'm going to QT them at home in my new 12gal Eclipse.

The Ruby tetras are so tiny, I'm glad I went with Pygmy cories rather than dwarf chain loaches; the dwarf cories and tetras are exactly the same size.

So in a week or so I hope to finish out the stocking for this tank. I'd still like to get Green Neons, ideally, but Ember tetras are also a possibility. Depends on what I can find...


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

WOOHOO!!!! I'm so excited for you! :biggrin: 

Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Here you go! Didn't have time to try and get really good shots, but you can at least get a general idea... I really like them!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh yay! They're so pretty! :biggrin: 

They look like they're very similar in color to my ember tetras, but different enough looking (with the white belly and black tail coloring) that they'd be easy to tell apart. I think embers are a good backup alternative! roud:

But I know green neons are your first choice, so I hope you can find them! :biggrin:


----------



## AkCrimson (Dec 17, 2009)

Ahh cool how exciting. Do you have a full tank shot of what they look like a-schoolin around in there??

I like 'em, they're cute.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

No losses at all today, and they've colored up really nicely! Much better than those photos from yesterday. They're still really shy and hide at the back of the tank behind all the plants when I approach the tank, though, so I'll have to try and "stalk" them this evening to get some better pics, after everyone goes home and I can turn off the lights in the main office...


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh yay! I'm so glad they're doing well and have colored up nicely!  

Can't wait to see more pics! :biggrin:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I just sat for a while and stared at the tank. It's funny, the Tetras like following the Cories around more than schooling with each other. Any time a Cory goes snuffling along the java fern or crypt leaves, there's usually 3-4 Tetras trailing behind... I wonder if they're hoping the Cories will stir up some food for them?

I did feed the tank crushed flakes and everyone ate well. The Cories all have fat little bellies now... typical little piggies.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Heeheeheehee that's hilarious! I hope you can get a picture of them following around the cories, I love that!  

Also, I love when fishies get fat little bellies after eating, so cute! And yes, cories are little piggies aren't they? Even the tiny ones! :hihi:


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

So those are the ruby tetras right? They are really nice. I bet they make a great display with the pygmy cories.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> So those are the ruby tetras right? They are really nice. I bet they make a great display with the pygmy cories.


Yes, I'm really quite infatuated with them, they're so pretty! I'm glad I went with the Pygmy cories, too. Now if I can just get some Green Neons... every fish in this tank will max out at 2cm, which is perfect.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Got some better pics. Only way I can get my camera to focus on the fish rather than the plants is to use my flash, though. :icon_conf

With flash









W/out flash













































This one would have been great of the fish if my camera hadn't decided to focus on the Nerite instead :icon_roll


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That's awesome. I really like the full-tank shots. You need to clean the water spots from your glass.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL Yeah, I know... they're actually on the back glass, just they really show up against that reflective black background when I take pics... I forgot to clean off that side of the tank before I stuck the background on there. :icon_redf


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh wow, those are some really pretty little fish! :icon_mrgr I have the same camera focussing issue too....silly cameras! But the shots do look good though, so well done! :biggrin: Love the full tank shots, this by far one of my favorite tanks on here, but it's even more true now that it has those pretty fish in it! roud:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks, Kara!

I had to pick up something from the office tonight on the way home from the beach, and so I spent a few minutes watching the tank. The tetras were all out in the open, and the white on their fins was really pronounced against their red bodies. I really like that contrast, plus the little bits of deep red and black just in front of their tails... They're quite flashy little fish!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I wish I could see them in person, they do sound quite flashy! Sounds lovely! :biggrin:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I haven't found Green Neon Tetras for a good price anywhere recently, so I decided to change up the stocking to Cardinal tetras instead. I drip-acclimated and added 15 Cardinal tetras this afternoon to FINISH out this tank!

I also did a 10% water change. Not much, but nitrates have been running only around 5ppm, so I didn't want to strip the tank, need some nutrients for the plants.

Everything is going really, really well. Little to no algae (I did pull out some staghorn, some has taken hold on the driftwood and none of the algae-eaters in the tank will touch it, unfortunately). Lilaeopsis mauritiana is filling in slowly but steadily as well, so I'm happy with the way it is doing. The Lotus is the only thing not doing well, the leaves keep melting... I think I need to put a fert tab underneath it. 

As far as I can tell there have been no fish deaths- though one of the Ruby tetras is slowly wasting away and I'm pretty sure won't last much longer. Doesn't eat, from what I can tell. The rest look perfectly fine, all look dramatically different from the one "runt," so I'm just going to let nature take it's course. The fish is tiny compared to all the rest, so I'm going to chalk it up to bad genetics. The Cardinals seem to have acclimated well- great color and most of them ate an hour or so after introduction to the tank. They really make the tank pop from across the room... the reason I love these fish!!

Pics!


----------



## fishiesramazing (Dec 6, 2009)

Looks great. Sorry about the fish shipment. I'm afraid to order online for that reason and the cold doesn't help. Haha. I would suggest moving the red plant over to the main area. It seems to clash a little with the microswords (? didn't read what it was).


----------



## thewesterngate (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow, what a beautiful tank.  The cardinals are a very nice touch, they make everything pop.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Looks great LauraLee!!! I LOVE the way it's turned out, I think the cardinals are a great replacement for the green neons!  They are gorgeous fish :biggrin: 

I like the Lotus, i think it's a lovely contrast to the microsword and I hope a root tab helps it bounce back!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

looks quite striking... great work


----------



## Regloh (Jan 17, 2009)

Awesome.. all I can say...


----------



## nickcamp12345 (May 2, 2009)

your tank is looking amazingg. i just got a 29 about 2 months ago and i really love the dimensions minus the depth. i have a couple questions though. im doing a low tech tank so right now i only have the stock lighting which is one t8 20watt bulb. im thinking that if i get one t5 bulb thats like 20 watts or something, would that still be in the low tech range? also, with the java ferns, how do you maintain them. i know that they grow really ugly looking roots and tiny leaves out of the main ones. do you just clip those off and will they grow more leaves out of the rhizome because of that? im still learning how to trim plants and keep them looking nice.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks!

I think just one T5 along with your current T8 fixture would probably work for a nice low tech tank. There aren't many single bulb T5 fixtures on the market, though, so you may end up with the same Coralife fixture I have? The nice thing about the Coralifes is that the bulbs are actually 30" long instead of 24" like in most 30" fixtures.

Yes, you can just trim off leaves at the base if you want to. I've got the root area of my javas hidden behind the driftwood, so that's disguising all the rhizome/roots. Leave a Java fern alone and let it mature and eventually leaves will pretty much sprout out everywhere. And you can always just pull off any little plantlets that start up, though IME usually they happen on older leaves that are dying anyways.


----------



## nickcamp12345 (May 2, 2009)

lauraleellbp said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I think just one T5 along with your current T8 fixture would probably work for a nice low tech tank. There aren't many single bulb T5 fixtures on the market, though, so you may end up with the same Coralife fixture I have? The nice thing about the Coralifes is that the bulbs are actually 30" long instead of 24" like in most 30" fixtures.
> 
> Yes, you can just trim off leaves at the base if you want to. I've got the root area of my javas hidden behind the driftwood, so that's disguising all the rhizome/roots. Leave a Java fern alone and let it mature and eventually leaves will pretty much sprout out everywhere. And you can always just pull off any little plantlets that start up, though IME usually they happen on older leaves that are dying anyways.


thanks a lot. can u send me a link of your fixture?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

nickcamp12345 said:


> thanks a lot. can u send me a link of your fixture?


Sorry about the late reply, I've been down with the flu! :icon_frow

This is the fixture I'm running over this tank:
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...5/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30


----------



## nickcamp12345 (May 2, 2009)

lauraleellbp said:


> Sorry about the late reply, I've been down with the flu! :icon_frow
> 
> This is the fixture I'm running over this tank:
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...5/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30


don't worry about it. i hope you're feeling better. thanks for the link! i hate the flu, its easily the worst i've ever felt when i had it. stay warm


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The tank is doing really well. I was up at the office this week and did a 25% water change. The Cardinals have acclimated well, and I don't think any were lost, though they're still rather shy and dart behind the plants when you walk up to the tank. The Ruby tetras are another story- up at the front of the glass begging for food and always watching what's going on LOL Pygmy cories also look good. I fed them some Hikari catfish wafers... and every fish in the tank swarmed those wafers!

I also noticed some juvenile Tiger shrimp, so that was a pleasant surprise! I expected that all the shrimplets would have gotten eaten... but perhaps there's enough hiding spots for them to make it. Didn't notice any berried or saddled females, though- so we'll see what happens. My coworkers are the ones feeding the tank, and I have a feeling I need to get them to feed a little bit more at a time.

The Lilaeopsis mauritiana is doing quite well. So it's "official" now in my book- it will carpet even under low light! :thumbsup: The red lotus is about to poop out on me, though- I keep forgetting to take in some root tabs!

I also have some Assassin snails to go in the tank that will hopefully kick the pond and ramshorn snail population back.

It was too light to get any pics (too much reflection) so I'll try to go by some evening and get some updated shots when I can get better ones.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Well I FINALLY got around to uploading some updated pics onto photobucket, so here they are.

Tank is doing pretty well overall. Still a bit of Clado (I know I'll never get rid of it permanently unless I remove and sterilize the driftwood since it's colonized some spots pretty heavily) but as long as it doesn't get out of control I'm OK with that. Also there's been alot of Crypt melt; not really sure the cause of that, unless it's got something to do with the light from the window changing with the season and/or the fact that I still haven't gotten around to putting down any fert tabs? :shrug: I do need to clean up the old Java fern leaves, many of the old ones are starting to go brown. Lots of new ones coming in behind those, though. And I keep forgetting to bring in a little rock to weight down the little clump of Anubias that decided to go floating off a few weeks ago... so just lots of little "tweaks" that need doing, still.

But onto the pics:

















Lilaeopsis mauritiana carpet is doing quite well









Corydoras pygmaeus









Ruby tetras

























Cardinal tetras

















Tiger shrimp (so much easier to get better pics of these! They HOLD STILL! lol)

























Hygro 'kompakt' is doing fantastic


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Tank is looking good and the fish and shrimp look happy!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Kara!

Long time no see- how are your tanks doing?


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I know it's been way too long! I've been trying to keep busy since I'm currently unemployed, so I've not been allowing myself much computer time so that I don't get sucked in and realize at the end of each day that i've done nothing but sit :tongue: 

UNfortunately, with the nice weather, that means I've been doing a lot of stuf outside and my tanks have been a bit neglected. I am going to try to whip them back into shape though, but I think I need to pull all of my stems, except perhaps the pennywort, in favor of crypts and other similar slower growing root feeders. That replanting may have to wait until I'm making a real paycheck again Sept 1 though, unless I can find some dog-walking gigs in the interim .....but i digress! sorry to hijack your thread with such a long-winded answer to a simple question! :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Love the updated pictures!


----------



## Squared (Jun 13, 2010)

nice tank i really like the tetra theme but a word of advice on your coralife t5 fixture i went through 3 because they burnt out so try too cool it off or raise it above the tank so it can cool better


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Squared said:


> nice tank i really like the tetra theme but a word of advice on your coralife t5 fixture i went through 3 because they burnt out so try too cool it off or raise it above the tank so it can cool better


Thanks for the advice, but I've got several of these fixtures and so far have never had a problem with them. Mine just sit on top of the glass canopies.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Just a quick update- 

Last week I finally got back to the office and did some tank maintenance- big 50% water change (despite still no detectable nitrates) and some major pruning back on old Java fern leaves. Lots and lots of new growth, but the new leaves are remaining much shorter than the old ones.

Then my hubby called me today and told me he needed to move some desks around at the office, and so I had to go in and move the tank. So the tank got another big water change as I removed about 2/3 of the water so I could push it into another room.

The Hygro kompakt has really hit its stride and I think has outgrown the foreground- I may end up replacing it with something with smaller leaves at some point. I do like how well it's hidden the crypt stems, though, and I'm not sure what would work as a good replacement. So I'm undecided at this point.

Unfortunately I forgot to take in my camera, so pics will have to wait.


----------



## idex (Apr 15, 2010)

Did you ever try running the single T5HO? Maybe I missed that post.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

idex said:


> Did you ever try running the single T5HO? Maybe I missed that post.


No, the Glo fixture I got didn't work (may just be the bulb, I never have gotten around to doing anything with it) so I just threw this Coralife fixture back on the tank since I already had that, and I've been happy with the Coralife and so stuck with it.

A friend of mine did some math and figured that due to the HO and improved reflectors, the Glo fixture should be more light than this fixture, so I think the Coralife probably ended up the better choice anyways.

I need to get some updated pics of the tank. It's changed quite a bit- the Hygro kompakt has really taken off (it's actually gotten too big for the space- I may change it out for something else), and the needle-leaf Java fern has grown in thicker, but the leaves are staying much shorter than the old growth. 

The C. wendtii varities have died back a lot, but the C. retrospiralis and C. balansae have started to fill in, instead.

I never did get around to taking in fert tabs for the lotus, so it's just about entirely pooped out. There's still a little tiny bulb with some almost microscopic leaves on it- so hopefully I'll get it some ferts before it entirely dies! lol

I need to remember to take my camera next time I'm back up at the office.


----------



## idex (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for the update. I'm running the same coralife fixture on my 29 so I was just wondering.


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

That last plant, the hygro kompakt looks really cool.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

What about some lobelia cardinalis to replace the hygro? 
The tank is looking very nice.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Some Lobelia small form sounds like a really nice choice- I'll keep that in mind! Thanks! :smile:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I ended up running by the office today, so I checked in on the tank. A new employee has taken over feeding the fish, and from the snail population and floating food looks like she's been overfeeding a bit. I went over proper portions with her and did a 30% water change on the tank.

I manually removed a few dozen pond and ramshorn snails, moved and replanted one of the Hygro kompakt, and repositioned the Anubias nana 'petite' in the front of the tank. The Hygro looks so nice right now that I think I may just leave it where it is, after all...


----------



## LICfish (Oct 9, 2010)

That is a beautiful tank! Great job.

I think I'll go with the Coralife T5 as you suggested. I like what it's done to your tank


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks!

I've needed to dose some Excel on occasion to deal with some staghorn algae (it came in with the Lilaeopsis), but other than that it's been a really great light level for this tank. :biggrin:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Went by the office and did the first tank maintenance on this one since August! 

I really thought the nitrates would be high... but they measured 0ppm! The Hygro kompakt has been going bonkers though (too bad I didn't have my camera on me) so apparently it's been keeping the water quality in good shape. Some leaves are developing holes in the Hygro and the Java fern both, but not enough for me to really worry about. I'm actually going to have to trim back the Hygro in the next month or so, it's growing so aggressively and thick I'm pretty sure it will start shedding leaves at the bottom soon.

Anyways, heres a few pics from the zillion I took about a month ago, I guess:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Stunning! I am starting to hate your low tech tanks. You are making my tanks look really sad.  Loving the carpeting and I really want to do this one day.


----------



## chilled_fire (Jun 4, 2010)

^^^ +1 , am constantly nuking my wallet these days and Laura comes up with such "low tech" tanks. :tongue:


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

tank is looking GORGEOUS LauraLee! This one is the office tank and therefore not getting moved right?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks, Kara!

Yep, this one I won't have to move. WHEW! :biggrin:


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Well that's good at least! WHEW indeed! :biggrin:

And you're welcome!!! roud:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow I didn't realize it had been this long since I'd updated this thread!

In the months since my last update, the Hygro had just about taken over the left side of the tank. I wish I'd taken in my camera today, but I forgot it. I severely hacked back the Hygro today, though- leaving only 3 stems about 6" tall. I also moved all the Anubias nana 'petite' and put it over on the left side of the tank where it can be seen only from the side. As that side is the initial view of the tank when someone walks into the office where it's now sitting, I think it helped fill in some empty space under the crypt leaves very well.

I did a 30% water change.

Now for the bad news- I'm pretty sure this tank has Fish TB. Looking back, I think it came in with the Ruby tetras. When I got them, there was one very scrawny tetra that never looked well and died I think a few months after i got it. I didn't see any other symptoms besides just looking like a runt to me so didn't think that much of it. Then a few months later I noticed a cardinal tetras with white lumps. Figured it was lymphocystis and didn't think too much about it when it died, either. 

However, in the past 2 months I've noticed 2 more fish with sunken bellies, one more with white lumps, and last week I noticed that one of the ones with a sunken belly also has a curved spine. Which makes me about as sure as I can be without actual testing that Fish TB is what I'm dealing with. I'd been planning on using some of the Hygro kompakt and giving the rest of it away, but with this diagnosis this tank is now quarantined. I'm glad it's at the office away from all my other tanks, and has its own set of equipment. 

Since from what I've read, Fish TB isn't curable, is to just let things take their course, and unless at some point I need or just want to take the tank down and totally sterilize everything, I'm just going to let it slowly convert into an inverts only tank. 

I won't ever add more fish to this tank unless/until it's been broken down and sterilized from top to bottom. I won't ever sell/give away anything out of it, or transfer anything or use any equipment from it on any other tank without first a strong bleach and/or boiling sterilization.

Tiger shrimp are doing fantstic, though. I couldn't even count how many were in there, plus there were tons of juvies, shrimplets, and at least one berried female running around. I'll probably add some RCS and perhaps some CPOs or something once the fish have all passed on.

At least it looks decent. I'll try and remember to take in my camera tomorrow.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Went into the office and did a major trim on the tank a few days ago.

Really sucked having to toss all the Hygro kompakt and Needle leaf Java in the trash, but I definitely don't want to risk sending Fish TB on to anyone's tank who may not have it.

Fish are looking pretty bad- I'm sure I'm down at least half of what I started with. :icon_cry: I didn't see any pygmy cories at all... though there might have been some hiding deep in the Java fern?

Tiger shrimp and snails were all over the place, however. I'm going to have to add some variety to the shrimp down the road, have to research what all I can add that won't mix with the Tigers besides Neocaridinas.

Still waiting on a new camera batter charger to come in the mail, so sorry no pics- I'm sure I'll go on a major camera-happy spree once it finally arrives, though! LOL


----------



## petroica (Feb 23, 2011)

This breaks my heart. Your 29g is my favorite low tech tank here.


----------



## Loop (Jan 8, 2011)

That's too bad about the TB. Hopefully some of them can make it. I have always liked this tank though. I'm always looking for people with 29Gs for setup and inspiration, and this is probably my favorite 29 I've seen. Good luck with the fish.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Couldnt a uv sterilizer do the trick? I had a similar issue when I first started and had glofish, but no deaths due to sickness ever since I got it.. Best and only thing I can think of that could maybe help :/


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

sorry to hear about the TB lauralee! 

HolyAngel - I think a UV light might some, but it would still be risky ever putting those plants into another tank, the risk is always there that they're still carrying the TB. 

LauraLee - I think I read in someone else's fish TB thread (in the fish forum) though that you plan to keep this tank going but as a shrimp only tank? I hope you do because this tank IS gorgeous, though I would understand if you chose to break it down and sterilize so you could use it for fish again.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Did another major trim on the tank a few days ago. Thinned out the plants by about half! Still such a shame to toss it all... but much better safe than sorry.

Also did a small water change. Ammonia, nitrite, and nitrates all read 0ppm. I was slightly surprised that the nitrates are still undetectable, but I suppose that's due to the reduced bioload and the huge plant mass that was in the tank before the big prune (should have taken some before pics...)

There's only about a half a dozen Cardinals and Ruby tetras left at this point, though I didn't see any visible symptoms of TB in any of these. No pygmy cories, but the shrimp and snails seem prolific as ever.

I forgot my camera, but heres a few very poor camera phone pics showing after the trim:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

This tank is simply breath taking. Really stinks about the TB, but it is still fabulous.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG such a beautiful tank! I to am sorry about the possible tb. Your tanks are such an inspiration!

My tank is a low light and it's really neat to see what I might be able to grow in low light. 

I'm off to check out your other tanks


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks, Sara and CKJ!

One of my favorite things about this tank is how EXTREMELY low maintenance it is! :icon_smil


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, I am so jealous of your Kompact plant, mine looks nothing like that! Is it planted one stem to a group? Mine came in a pot and I just planted it all as one, then split it into two bunches when it got too wide, mine seems to spread out though instead of up..


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I tend to get and plant it as individual stems, and then as I trim the stems they branch out more and more each time...

The big main stem I pulled out this last time around (it had just gotten too huge!) and it had probably 10 or more offshoots. What's in there right now are just a few individual stems I trimmed off of the main "trunk" and replanted.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I think i've said it before, but this is one of my favorite tanks, something about it just makes me drool when I see it! I'm glad to hear the current fish appear to be healthy, but unfortunately, I agree with you, it's better safe than sorry. Sigh.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

My hubby's office manager is rearranging the whole office so I had to go in and move the tank into a different office today.

Looks pretty good right now, the plants have all filled back in nicely from the last trim.

I did have an issue with the filter. Could NOT get it going again after moving the tank. Took it all apart, cleaned the impeller, tried opening and closing and repriming... smacked it around a bit... was about to give up and make a trip home to pick up one of my spare XP2s when I realized... the power bar had gotten switched off. *sigh*

Of course I completely forgot my camera again. :icon_roll May go by soon and get some updated pics. I want to put some Cherry shrimp in this tank, I think.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

*Long overdue update*

Came into the office today to do a bit of tank maintenance.

Tank continues to do really well. Some holes in leaves so would benefit from some potassium dosing I'm sure, but everything continues to grow well otherwise.

Still haven't gotten more shrimp for the tank, but I definitely do want to add something to contrast in color against the Tiger shrimp, especially as I'm down to maybe a dozen fish.

Here's a few sorry cell phone pics (forgot my camera again, sorry!)


----------



## procyg (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks great. That is how I want to do my tank next. What type of lighting does yours have?

Sent from my mwp6985 using Board Express


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks! I'm running a dual bulb Coralife T5NO over it.


----------



## cujarrett (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks nice!


----------



## procyg (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks 

Sent from my mwp6985 using Board Express


----------

